# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  اللعبة المنتظرة Resident Evil 5

## أيمن تميم

Resident Evil 5 REPACK

Game Size : 3.74 GB




CODE
-********: Russian (RUS), English (ENG), French (FRE), Spanish (SPA), German (GER), Italian (ITA), Japanese (JAP) 
-Nothings Ripped Or Compressed 
-Doesnt Require A Crack
-Needs 1.5 GB Ram On Vista/7 To Install


Screen Shots










De******ion
Produced by series veteran Jun Takeuchi, this next-generation follow-up to the terrifying series introduces the theme of escape as its core survival instinct. As Chris Redfield (former S.T.A.R.S. member and now part of the BSAA unit), your life is in danger as you strive to complete your most dangerous mission yet in a sweltering desert colony where a new breed of evil has been unleashed. Swarms of marauding evil beings will charge at you when your pulse is racing at a heart-shattering pace. Environments will play a bigger factor than ever here, using the power of next-gen systems to create a world where terror might lurk in any alcove or shadow. Powerful lighting effects overwhelm the player with mirage movement and blinding brilliance, and even in the light of day, there is no safe haven in this Resident Evil.


General Features
- Two Playable Characters Chris Redfield, protagonist of the original Resident Evil and Resident Evil: Code Veronica, returns and is joined by new playable character Sheva Alomar, an African BSAA agent tasked with investigating the epidemic.
- Two Player Online Co-op New cooperatively-focused gameplay revolutionizes the way that Resident Evil is played. Chris and Sheva must work together to survive new challenges and fight dangerous hordes of enemies.
- Next Generation of Fear Features groundbreaking graphics that utilize an advanced version of Capcoms proprietary game engine, MT Framework, which powered the hit titles Devil May Cry 4, Lost Planet and Dead Rising.
- Quick-Select Inventory System Improved inventory system allows items to be traded between characters. To add to the intensity, all inventory management is done in real time; items can even be assigned to the directional pad for instant access.
- New Control Schemes Features new modernized third-person action game control variations as well as the return of the traditional Resident Evil 4 control schemes.
- New Enemies Bring New Challenges Enemies boast increased speed and intelligence, making them as dangerous alone as they are in groups.
- Powerful New Weapons The number of weapon variations has been greatly increased providing new ways to keep enemies at bay.
- Fear Light as much as Shadow Lighting effects provide a new level of suspense as players attempt to survive in both harsh sunlight and extreme darkness.


Links
http://rapidshare.co...IONO.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.co...IONO.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.co...IONO.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.co...IONO.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.co...IONO.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.co...IONO.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.co...IONO.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.co...IONO.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.co...IONO.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.co...IONO.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.co...IONO.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.co...IONO.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.co...IONO.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.co...IONO.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.co...IONO.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.co...IONO.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.co...IONO.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.co...IONO.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.co...IONO.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.co...IONO.part20.rar

Rar Pass


CODE
www.snaketop.net


Installation instructions:


CODE
1) Mount image
2) Set the game
3) Copy the files from the CRACK folder on the mounted image in a folder with a game.
4) Play!




System Requirements

Minimum Requirements

Windows XP
Intel Pentium D Processor / AMD Athlon64 X2
512 MB for Windows XP (1 GB for Windows Vista)
8.0 GB hard disk space
800 by 600 monitor
DVD-ROM drive
DirectX 9.0c Graphics Card (Shader 3.0) NVIDIA GeForce 6800 series / ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro (256 MB VRAM)
DirectSound compatible Sound Card (DirectX9.0c or higher)
Mouse & Keyboard

Recommended Requirements

Windows Vista
Intel Core 2 Quad Processor / AMD Phenom X4
1 GB for Windows XP (2 GB for Windows Vista)
1280 by 720 monitor
NVIDIA GeForce 9800 series / ATI Radeon HD 4800 series (512 VRAM or more)
Xbox 360 Controller for Windows
Broadband Internet Connection

Enjoy

----------

